# brandy new uspc..rattle?



## mrsnipy (Nov 14, 2007)

Just picked up my new gun today. my first autoloader Question is if I tilt the gun back and forth is it normal to hear the recoil spring slide inside?
I havent had a chance to shoot it yet but am familiarizing myself with the gun. tipping the gun to look it over I hear this sliding sound I didnt notice in the store prior to buying the gun. Im use to revolvers tight as a bug.

Bob


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

i guess you bought an HK since you are in that forum.i don't know a lot about HKs but i cant think of any semi auto that should be making the noise you're talking about. have you taken it apart to clean it yet?no recoil spring should be sliding around like that... :smt017
i think i would find out what it is before i shot it though.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, this is normal. It is the white buffer ring that floats on the recoil spring. As you tilt it forward and back, it floats back and front.

This is a super common question for new USPc owners.

In real work moving - it's not really noticeable. But if you hold it in front of you and tilt the gun forward - then backwards - U will really notice it.

All normal. I have a USPc too.

Take the gun apart - look at the guiderod. You will see the white plastic ring slide up and down the guiderod.


----------



## mrsnipy (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks, this what I wanted to hear. it wasnt noticeable in the store and it dosent do it all the time so this is what puzzled me. I will take the gun down tomorrow just for look see how its done and I will look for this ring.
The rest of the family uses 1911s and the didnt think the rattle was ok but they are not happy with my choice..tough nuts for them.
Thanks, Bob


----------



## Edward Nigma (Nov 19, 2007)

Hello all. Another new guy here. I also have a uspc and was going to weigh in that the rattle is normal. Nothing to be concerned about. 

For me, the USP compact is perfect.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Do a field strip and clean it. Lube it up and go and enjoy your new gun. It is a quality gun that will give you a life time of service. Good luck.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, clean and lube it before the first firing. U should do that with every gun - but HK tends to use some type of packing grease. Some guns get more than others. But, U definetly want to clean it completely before ya hit the range the 1st time.

Be aware that it is very easy to shoot the USPc low. I don't do this with any other gun - but did right away with the USPc (the fullsize USP didn't even do this for me). I was convinced that the sights were off until I shot it on sandbags. 

It took me 800-1000 round to finally get over this and start shooting this gun right. I have close to 3000 rounds thru mine since May 06 now. I get better with it the more I shoot.


----------

